# Familiar toy for detection work?



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Would it be better to use a familiar toy that Lisl already is crazy about for detection work, or introduce a new toy to use and keep her real play toys separate?

A Kong would be ideal to use because of it being hollow, but I do not know if using one of these for working _and_ playing will be detrimental to her leaning to detect.

I already use it for other training tasks but they do not involve detection work.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

My K9 had one specific toy for her reward on a find. She was rewarded with it, and we played together for no longer than 1 minute, then it got put away.

For a Detection dog, the toy has to be the ultimate goal - I did a good job and got my toy - if I want to see it again I have to work for it.


Kim


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think what you use depends on if the dog needs or even cares about a special toy. With enough drive it really doesn't matter. I use whatever is convenient but the dog only gets to really REALLY really tug when he makes a find. I mean tug with me, tug with anyone within range, etc. 

I vary it up for the rewards. Some are short. Some are up to 3-5 minutes.


----------

